# Flat Iron protection sprays...while hair is damp?



## CassBH (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, so I went to Sally's and asked what they recommended for a flat iron heat protection spray. They showed the the Ion one and then the girl said to make sure to use it before I blow dry and NOT on my dry hair before I flat iron.

She said this will protect it from both the dryer and the flat iron, and also, will make sure that I do not get spray buildup on my flat iron by spraying it on my hair right before I flat iron it.

Have you girls heard of this? I thought the whole point was to put the protector on right before you use your flat iron?

Also, what is your favorite protection spray?

Thanks!

Cass


----------



## Aprill (Mar 15, 2008)

Nexxus Heat protex is my fave, but about 70% of the sprays i have seen/used, you spray on wet hair first.


----------



## AngelCOH (Mar 15, 2008)

I love MOP's lemongrass spray so light and non-greasy but give texture and build.

I use it before I dry and straighten but try to get as much moisture out with a towel first so my wet hair does not dilute it too much?


----------



## chayka (Mar 15, 2008)

My hairdresser uses Tigi. My hair feels so good afterwards! So I was reading this Beauty &amp; Makeup | TIGI Catwalk Fashionista Smooth and Shine. How to Get a Supermodels Hair. and was thinking of buying it to use at home. I really need a good protection.


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the chi protection spray and i really love it!


----------



## ivette (Mar 15, 2008)

the got2be line( i think thats the name) has a spray that just came out.

i don't know how well it works. i never tried it


----------

